# Which dealer is everyone using?



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice easy one 

Mines coming from Guilford Audi


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Listers Worcester


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Mines coming from Crawley Audi


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Audi Leeds


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Audi Oxford.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

South Hereford Audi


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Aylesbury Audi


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Walton Audi


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Isaac Agnew Audi Belfast


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Bolton Audi


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Aylesbury Audi


Someone has to  Their sales dept leave a lot to be desired IMHO. Once bitten twice shy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ford Bombay


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ChinsVXR said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Aylesbury Audi
> ...


Well, they were far better than Amersham and Aston Green in Slough.

And the Salesman I am dealing with is KenTTs brother


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

brighton audi


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tyneside Audi


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Isaac Agnew Belfast


----------



## ISOLAR (Aug 30, 2006)

Order mine through Yontrakit Intersales Thailand. They said the car will be arriving in Thailand on November.
________________________
Order: 
TT MK2 2.0T FAI S-tronic, Brilliant Black, Black Fine Nappa, Extended Leather, iPod, Xenon Plus, Magnetic Ride and 17" 5 spoke that come with the car(already ordered for replacement with Kahn RSV wheels 9x20 with 255/30 R20)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Robinsons Audi, Norwich. And nice people they are too.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


I would agree with you there, but thats not a high std  Aylesbury are fantastic at service though.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Taunton Audi...............


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Derby Audi

Still waiting to know build date, spec of their demonstrators, waiting list for test drive, etc.

Ordered May 06 with ipod, acoustic sensors, gsm, isofix, cruise, turbines.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Edinburgh Audi


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Van Knuppelen en Sneukelen Audi


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Smith Knight Fay Audi - Stockport


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Derby Audi


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Southend Audi


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Basingstoke Audi


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

Lincoln Audi


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Glasgow Audi


----------



## busterTT (Jun 8, 2006)

Exeter Audi


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Northfield Audi (its a mystery to me why they aren't called Tetbury Audi).

Very impressed so far - no bullshit encountered, orderered approx 3 weeks ago, got a great deal, yesterday confirmed for build in week 38!


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

davee_br said:


> Northfield Audi (its a mystery to me why they aren't called Tetbury Audi).
> 
> Very impressed so far - no bullshit encountered, orderered approx 3 weeks ago, got a great deal, yesterday confirmed for build in week 38!


Whats a great deal - the only additional thing I got was a cup of coffee, no discount.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Camerons Audi - Perth 8) which is a good 2 hours away from my house.

3 more local dealerships couldn't even be bothered to return my calls [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Audi Slough.


----------



## davee_br (May 20, 2002)

Chunk said:


> davee_br said:
> 
> 
> > Northfield Audi (its a mystery to me why they aren't called Tetbury Audi).
> ...


Approx Â£1500 off list price + top trade in price for my 2001 225BHP coupe. I went in prepared (written quotes from Broadspeed and Motorlogix, setup spreadsheets and took my laptop in!). Evidently they haven't given any other customers discounts, but said no other customers had shown them a competitive quote.


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Cheers for info!


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

Lancaster Audi, Old Trafford Manchester


----------



## carole (Sep 9, 2006)

ordered from northfield audi after cancelling with glasgow.northfield gave us Â£1200 discount and better service.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Blackburn Audi


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Docklands Audi, London.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Beechwood Audi, Quinton, Birmingham


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

Beechwood Audi as well

Who on the whole have looked after me very well so far


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

dillonw said:


> Beechwood Audi as well
> 
> Who on the whole have looked after me very well so far


This'll be my third car from them


----------



## Miss Woody (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine is also on order with Beechwood.


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

This will be my second from beechwood

No complaints at all about their service either. Always very helpful and friendly


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Lea Valley Audi, London


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

I must say, i've had to give beechwood some minus marks today

Popped in, early doors today and had a little bit of a wait and shockily i wasn't offered a cup of tea !!!!

it was one of those mornings that i could have killed for a nice cuppa as well !


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

dillonw said:


> I must say, i've had to give beechwood some minus marks today
> 
> Popped in, early doors today and had a little bit of a wait and shockily i wasn't offered a cup of tea !!!!
> 
> it was one of those mornings that i could have killed for a nice cuppa as well !


You should have gone is yesterday morning! We went in to change something on the spec & had to wait & see the dealer, was offered a drink for me, hubby & daughter. Although I only took up the offer, & someone else ate the biccie!!! (BTW, you get danish pastries @ BMW!  )


----------



## p_lavelle (Oct 12, 2006)

cardiff


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

West London Audi


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

lol well i went back to beechwood today to pick up my car 

this time i did get a cup of tea, or rather a bowl

embrassingly, it took about 20 minutes to release the cup was under the pot !

but anyway !!

either way, i had a good experience with beechwood. From the new car, all the way through to arranging finance and part exchanging my roadster.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Pick up my car Friday, totally the opposite, worst new car pick up experience i have ever had :x

Car had no number plates when i arrived, saleman knew nothing about the car, poor handover, no coffee, was not introduced to service, no info on servicing car, then ready to drive off, i asked if he arranged for the alarm to beep as i requested 7 days previously when the car arrived at the dealers, obviously he had not. i then had to wait a further 20 mins while their mechanic work out how to do it :?

This is on top of their cock up with the red leather interior which i was not told about until it arrived at the dealers and which it then cost me more money.

I may contact Audi UK and discuss to see what their thoughts are on my buying experience, Audi are supposed to be a premium brand with premuim prices so customer should be at the top of their priorities :wink:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

My order is currently with Sutton Audi, which is part of the Beechwood group.......

But i may be changing to Halesowen as the service i recieved there compaired to Sutton is 110% better. Many thanks Spencer, sorry to name drop.

At this point in my purchase they are the best.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dundee Audi.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Southampon Audi.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> Dundee Audi.


Stop showing off. You're making me jealous. Proper rear seats and 50mpg. Very nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## suzuki420 (Jul 18, 2006)

lincoln audi


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

a crap one :evil:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Brighton Audi. Offered tea/coffee on test drive day, deal day, and the following weekend when I went to sit in my car in the showroom. Plenty of tea/coffee, now just want my car!


----------



## suzuki420 (Jul 18, 2006)

Was yours from Lincoln Audi Tosh? Or have you just had bad dealings with them in the past?
I find them quite good so far, a lot better than Doncaster Audi where I nearly went to order mine. A friend has ordered from Doncaster and has had major probs with them, glad I went to Lincoln in the end  [/code]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

6 pages of largely local to the individual Dealers, am I missing something here but who cares?

My answer, my local one, woooooooooo, that was interesting!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Dundee Audi.
> ...


Why thank you Karcsi. 

It's the first diesel I have owned and the engine is magnificent. If/when Audi release offer a TT mkII with the 2.0TDI 170 engine, then I'll be first in the queue.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I had mine chipped, and it was absolutely fantastic. The 170 must be like that from stock. Good luck with it.

I'm afraid, you are seriously at risk of never going back to petrol!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

vagman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Without wanting to get into a diesel versus petrol debate, would you really buy a diesel sports car? I went and looked at a few diesels recently and they still sound like tractors. And I saw an 56 plate A3 on the road which spat soot out everytime the driver hit the accelerator.


----------



## Jack8 (Oct 18, 2006)

Southampton Audi.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack8 said:


> Southampton Audi.


How was your experience with them?

C


----------



## Jack8 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well I brought my current A4 from them 3 years ago and they have always been fine. I can't really say too much about this time as I don't yet know when my TT will be ready.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

markrbooth said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


Who said anything about a sports car? However, a 535d or equivalent sounds great and would beat the pants off a TT - plus only have to stop half the time for fuel.

My A3 only spat out soot at 130mph with the throttle pedal buried in the floor! :roll: Otherwise, hardly a thing. However, Audi diesels are really behind the times in terms of refinement, and are no longer the benchmark they once were.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Vagman did. Personally, I can't think of anything worse than putting a diesel engine in a TT. The only people that'll buy one is company car drivers on poor salaries.

How do you know you're A3 only spat out soot at 130mph? I've followed Adiesels (brand new ones!) on my bike with my visor up which is a recipe for disaster. On a bike you really do notice the slightest crap coming from a diesel exhaust and you certainly wouldn't see it in your own rear view mirror. The worst is when suddenly flooring it off a roundabout and a stream of particles hits your face.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

markrbooth said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > markrbooth said:
> ...


The TT is not a sports car! But true, I would expect them to put something much better in it than the current 2.0 diesel.

And I know my A3 hardly ever produced smoke because I've followed it before while someone else has driven it, and others have (tried to)followed me. A little puff of smoke on changing up, and that's it. That is until you reach terminal velocity, and it's probably over fueling and producing the smoke.

Oh, and at night you can see if you are producing soot in the following car's headlights. That rarely occurred with mine.

You will also get soot after driving sedatly around town, due to the build up of soot in the exhaust system. You then floor it, and out it comes. But from then on it's pretty clean.

You will get lots of soot if the engine has been ragged, and if you make 2nd gear starts - no matter the age of the car. Otherwise, modern diesels are pretty clean.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

I've driven the new golf GT TD170 (same 2.0 170bhp diesel engine as the new TT) - It was quite nice save the total lack of low down torque, which is odd for a diesel.

I stalled it at quite a few t-junctions... it has no guts until about 3000rpm, and from there to 4500 it pulls like a train.

C


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> I've driven the new golf GT TD170 (same 2.0 170bhp diesel engine as the new TT) - It was quite nice save the total lack of low down torque, which is odd for a diesel.
> 
> I stalled it at quite a few t-junctions... it has no guts until about 3000rpm, and from there to 4500 it pulls like a train.
> 
> C


I know that I've only had it a few days, but the things pulls effortlessly from very low revs and feels a lot swifter than my previous 3.2 TTs and 3.5 SLK. 

As I am running it in at the moment and have not ventured above 3k revs, I can assure you it certainly does not lack low down torque.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

CraigyTT said:


> I've driven the new golf GT TD170 (same 2.0 170bhp diesel engine as the new TT) - It was quite nice save the total lack of low down torque, which is odd for a diesel.
> 
> I stalled it at quite a few t-junctions... it has no guts until about 3000rpm, and from there to 4500 it pulls like a train.
> 
> C


There must have been something wrong with that engine. Without touching the accelerator, my car would move up a 1 in 4 gradient using idle alone. It had loads of power from about 1800rpm though to the redline (through to about 3500rpm before it was remapped). You do have to give it more gas when moving off. But that's just a characteristic of a diesel. After than, hold on to your hats!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've driven the new golf GT TD170 (same 2.0 170bhp diesel engine as the new TT) - It was quite nice save the total lack of low down torque, which is odd for a diesel.
> ...


The fact that it *didn't* pull away from idle was what surprised me. I've had a few diesel cars in the past too, where I got used to pulling away smoothly using little in the way of throttle, but just being smooth with the clutch. For the record, the 140bhp version of the same engine felt quite different. On the plus side, it had a hell of a lot of midrange grunt, which made it great on motorways.

C


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 21, 2006)

I got mine ordered with the Audi dealership in Basingstoke.


----------

